# Austin Rail a total waste



## saxman (Jul 31, 2016)

I usually like reading things on Forbes, but I think this guy totally missed the point. But this is the perspective us rail advocates have to deal with a lot.

Discuss:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottbeyer/2016/07/29/austins-commuter-rail-is-a-monument-to-government-waste/#38c07a1d4310


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Jul 31, 2016)

For the purposes of commuter rail systems, the advantages IMHO are not having to deal with crowded highways (also an issue with buses) and if parking is limited/expensive. If neither is an issue, I would drive any time for local traffic. I usually drive down to sporting events but usually take SEPTA for visiting center city Philadelphia. I recently took the MTA in New York, the Metro in Washington, METRA in Chicago, and BART in the Bay Area and all are very convenient (good luck finding parking around the Washington Mall or San Fran). Are Austin's roads/parking as crowded as the big three Eastern cities, Chicago, or San Fran? If not, a train would be less beneficial.


----------



## bretton88 (Jul 31, 2016)

To be fair, Capital Metrorail, with its hourly frequency and weird PM only Saturday schedule is a bit of a joke. It didn't help that he was in town on a Saturday.


----------



## RichardK (Jul 31, 2016)

Even though Austin has some traffic problems, it is still fairly easy to get around by car. These type of commuter rails systems work better in densely populated, large urban centers where commuting by car is difficult, if not impossible. The whole idea of running a train from Austin to Leander through sparsely populated areas, hoping to spur development, is a waste of money.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 1, 2016)

I live here in Austin and have to say that I think that the guy nailed it when it comes to Cap Metro and the Red Line! YMMV


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Aug 1, 2016)

I completely disagree with him about rail transit systems in other cities being failures and his statement that anybody with enough money will use a car is completely false. Having urban rail transportation is a must in any city I live in, no matter how much money I make. I hate the idea of having a car when I can live in a city where I train can get me virtually everywhere. Unfortunately this limits me to Boston, Chicago, Dallas, Denver, Los Angeles, New York, Philadelphia, Portland, San Francisco, and Washington.


----------

